# Trailer Advice Needed



## Whitewater Worthy Equip (Dec 11, 2013)

Rollers all the way!!!!


Rollers 

https://www.whitewaterworthy.com/product/trailer-roller-end-bearing

Roller Brackets - Whitewater Worthy

Look for roller install tip sheet :
Whitewater River Rafting Information - Whitewater Worthy LLC








Send email with shipping address and quantities and I’ll send you a PayPal invoice. 

Thanks,


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Wow. Pretty cool man, rollers are nice to have but for a puma? I'd throw some carpeted 2x12s up there and call her good.. for what it's worth I'm curious as to what you gave for that trailer? It appears to be a really nice solidly built unit


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree. Nice looking trailer. There was a trailer porn thread on here a while ago. There were some awesome ideas on it. Do a thread search. My favorite was the sideways tilt with pneumatic assist for the tilt. You could release the latch and the whole top with the raft on it would lift up just like the hatch on your SUV. Friggin awesome for gear access.


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

I think sprayed on bed liner would be better than carpet but I have no idea what it would cost. Non slip, waterproof and bomber durability.


----------



## cnalder (Jul 7, 2016)

I have 2x12s mine sit on. I thought about carpeting with some marine carpet but opted not to. Was thinking it would hold sand and act like sandpaper against the rubber.


----------



## SherpaDave (Dec 28, 2017)

MNichols said:


> Wow. Pretty cool man, rollers are nice to have but for a puma?


It is a SD Puma. So 14’. Never really found the need for roller though unless it is rigged up... Loading others’ rigs on trailers as I don’t have one myself.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

.+ 1 on rollers plus planks, carpet ehh whatever. It is so nice to back up unstrap and shove a fully loaded boat in the water all by yourself.


----------



## JamMasterJame (Mar 22, 2013)

Not as nice as loading a boat at the take out all by yourself while the rest of the mouth breathers look on in awe as they derig their shitboxes.


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

Another thing to consider when buying, building, modifying a trailer is road grime/mud. Your trailer has a solid floor and front. No mesh. This is good. Anything you can do to keep the mung and drool out of your gear the happier you are gonna be. I would consider putting a solid top on your rig as well.


----------



## jgrebe (Jan 16, 2010)

jamesthomas said:


> I think sprayed on bed liner would be better than carpet but I have no idea what it would cost. Non slip, waterproof and bomber durability.


I'm a big fan of bedliner and the two part home applied stuff is pretty affordable. The reason astro turf is better in my opinion is that the sand and grit sinks into the nap and keeps the wear and tear on your boat to a lesser level. Of course you need to wash the grit out once in a while. FWIW


----------



## Conundrum (Aug 23, 2004)

Easy and cheap-2x8 or 12s across the top held with some cam straps. Although, thieves at boat ramps take them sometimes. So, a little more work and bolt them on. Slightly more effort to throw a loaded 14' on it but that is what friends and beer strength is for. Also easier to remove to use as a utility trailer.

More complicated and expensive. Rollers. Lots of ways to accomplish and cost goes up when you want them to actually roll year after year and be easily removeable to use your trailer for others things.


----------



## Jim Bob (May 19, 2020)

I re did a trailer last year: Trailer Restoration


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Jim Bob said:


> I re did a trailer last year: Trailer Restoration


I remember that thread, good job and an excellent write-up!


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

jamesthomas said:


> I think sprayed on bed liner would be better than carpet but I have no idea what it would cost. Non slip, waterproof and bomber durability.


I think spray on bedliner would be a bit more difficult...non-slip for your shoes, but also non-slip for the boat. Would be harder to slide it on (or off) the bunks.



cnalder said:


> I have 2x12s mine sit on. I thought about carpeting with some marine carpet but opted not to. Was thinking it would hold sand and act like sandpaper against the rubber.


Bare 2x12's here. Same rationale.
8 years later, they're showing some wear (out in the sun 365). Maybe should have hit them with exterior house paint, but fir doesn't hold paint well and it probably would have ended up on my boat.
Will replace them...just not this year with lumber so high!!!




JamMasterJame said:


> Not as nice as loading a boat at the take out all by yourself while the rest of the mouth breathers look on in awe as they derig their shitboxes.


Yep! IMHO you want the winch for solo loading.
Roller makes loading possible for 1-2 people.
If you have a crew of 4 or more, you can load it on the bunks with no roller or winch. I only have side bunks and roller; haven't wanted badly for a winch when loading rafts, but will probably add it for my 550# dory.


----------



## CROE (Jul 29, 2008)

Oil based Porch Paint wears well (light color) and lasts a long time and is cheap on the 2x12s....you want to use a oil based primer first (mild hassle oil based pain clean up but minor)....rollers (ie several 18inchers) from Harbor Freight (or equivalent) are cheap/easy/work well/last for decades ....can be screwed onto the tail end 2x12.....a winch is the final cat's meow (the cheapest at Bass pro shop is biting the dust after a decade...will upgrade to something a little beefier/$ this year)....but a little harder to do yourself (nephew welded a nice post for winch for us) ....my 2cents worth opinion......Chet


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Conveyors for Sale. Conveyor Parts, Belt Conveyors. Buy Factory Direct


Ultimation has the largest range of conveyors for sale. Buy belt conveyors, parts and other conveyor styles. Same day shipping on many items!




www.ultimationinc.com





These guys rock, you can get pretty much anything you want there, it's not much more expensive than harbor freight and you actually get quality parts.


----------



## Boyscout (Feb 26, 2020)

If you are towing with a truck you have plenty of space in the bed for extra gear, I would recommend cutting off the 3 sides and removing the tool box, extend the deck forward a foot or 2 on front using the cut off tubing. Re deck it with plywood and cover in outdoor carpet. This achieves a lower profile so less wind resistance and is easier to load and unload the boat and you probably wouldn't need rollers but 100% would put a winch on it. If you need the gear storage on the trailer i would still probably cut down the rails somewhat so your boat is not sitting so high up.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Boyscout said:


> I would recommend cutting off the 3 sides and removing the tool box,
> 
> 
> If you need the gear storage on the trailer i would still probably cut down the rails somewhat so your boat is not sitting so high up.


I would not recommend cutting the sides off, those angle iron frame trailers need the upper angles for rigidity and strength


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

MT4Runner said:


> I would not recommend cutting the sides off, those angle iron frame trailers need the upper angles for rigidity and strength


It's hard to tell from the photo whether the sides are structural or not, but I'd err on the side of caution anyway.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

MNichols said:


> It's hard to tell from the photo whether the sides are structural or not, but I'd err on the side of caution anyway.


Sorry, conflated it with another recent trailer pic in the Trailer Porn thread.

The one in the OP's photo looks like it has hinged drop-down sides, so they probably aren't structural..and would be removeable.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

I was thinking that, but really couldn't tell from the photo.


----------



## K5sdc (Mar 18, 2021)

mustyruff said:


> I recently bought a 8 X 8 trailer that I'm going to deck out into my very own rafting trailer rig. I'm going to screenshot a picture of the trailer below and would love for your opinions on how I should deck it out?
> 
> My boat is a brand new Super Duper Puma from Air. 14" X 6"10'
> 
> ...


My first round I used carpet. Round two was artificial grass. Round three is a keeper - try using plastic wood. No splinter and no upkeep. It is not quite as strong as real wood, so beef up on the plastic wood dimensions or number of planks. Great system leaving toom for gear and equipment below.


----------



## rivershark (Mar 26, 2020)

hoping to get a little advice on this trailer I want to buy for my 12' fishing raft. We dont venture more than 3-5 hrs away for overnighters and day floats to fish. Any and all advice is greatly appreciated!!

asking price $800. 182" x 86" (including tongue) 120" without tongue. 
Pros:
Cheap & local. Lots of storage. 13" wheels w/ 4 lug rims. 7 tie-down points. turf platform.
Cons: 
spare tire rim is dented, doesn't hold air (they are trying to replace it). no rollers or winch. needs re-wiring.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Another con, it looks like it weighs a ton. Count on servicing the wheel bearings, it's unlikely if it needs all that work that anybody's paid any attention to those either


----------



## rivershark (Mar 26, 2020)

MNichols said:


> Another con, it looks like it weighs a ton. Count on servicing the wheel bearings, it's unlikely if it needs all that work that anybody's paid any attention to those either


yeah that is very true. Weight is a consideration but not necessarily a deal breaker. 

any thoughts on converting/adding a platform to a motorcycle trailer to use as a raft trailer?


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

rivershark said:


> yeah that is very true. Weight is a consideration but not necessarily a deal breaker.
> 
> any thoughts on converting/adding a platform to a motorcycle trailer to use as a raft trailer?
> View attachment 69714


Personally, I'd modify that motorcycle trailer before I'd put any money into the other trailer... Just saying


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

That motorcycle trailer looks to be a lot more modern and in better shape. Better ground clearance 

con is it’s a bit narrow


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

MT4Runner said:


> That motorcycle trailer looks to be a lot more modern and in better shape. Better ground clearance
> 
> con is it’s a bit narrow


Yeah but you can make a frame that sits on top once you got rid of the motorcycle rails, he's talking about hauling a small boat... It's lower to the ground easier loading and unloading... Even if you did something out of 2x4s and plywood I think it would be better than that astroturf covered thing that he first posted


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Agree. Was at first looking at a pic on my phone and thought the wheel track was narrow. Really not too bad as it's a two bike trailer. Would be more than enough suspension width for a 12' boat.


----------



## rivershark (Mar 26, 2020)

MT4Runner said:


> Agree. Was at first looking at a pic on my phone and thought the wheel track was narrow. Really not too bad as it's a two bike trailer. Would be more than enough suspension width for a 12' boat.


you guys are awesome thank you for all the advice. Like the fact that the moto trailer has better clearance and the platform would be a lot easier to load a boat onto. it's also a bit cheaper so I could put some $ towards rollers and making a nice platform. good to know about the wheelbase width too. Would the placement of the trailer axle being a little further back affect how it's pulled very much? Could have sworn i saw a NWRC video about balancing the weight between front and back on the trailer and how that affects it on the road.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

rivershark said:


> you guys are awesome thank you for all the advice. Like the fact that the moto trailer has better clearance and the platform would be a lot easier to load a boat onto. it's also a bit cheaper so I could put some $ towards rollers and making a nice platform. good to know about the wheelbase width too. Would the placement of the trailer axle being a little further back affect how it's pulled very much? Could have sworn i saw a NWRC video about balancing the weight between front and back on the trailer and how that affects it on the road.





rivershark said:


> you guys are awesome thank you for all the advice. Like the fact that the moto trailer has better clearance and the platform would be a lot easier to load a boat onto. it's also a bit cheaper so I could put some $ towards rollers and making a nice platform. good to know about the wheelbase width too. Would the placement of the trailer axle being a little further back affect how it's pulled very much? Could have sworn i saw a NWRC video about balancing the weight between front and back on the trailer and how that affects it on the road.


Your trailer always, in all cases, needs to be tongue heavy. Tongue light will result in a trailer that fishtails everywhere it goes. If you have to lengthen the tongue on that motorcycle trailer it's a whole lot less more involved than that original trailer that you posted pics of


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Under $800 is a great price for that moto trailer


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

MT4Runner said:


> Under $800 is a great price for that moto trailer


Yep. Paid 750 for mine


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

MNichols said:


> Yep. Paid 750 for mine


Pack the damn bearings!


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

New trailer? Check the bearings
Used trailer? Pack the bearings
Had your trailer awhile and it's doing fine? Pack the bearings!!!


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

MT4Runner said:


> New trailer? Check the bearings
> Used trailer? Pack the bearings
> Had your trailer awhile and it's doing fine? Pack the bearings!!!


If you're not sure pack the bearings, if it's Tuesday pack the bearings... Just pack the bearings


----------



## rivershark (Mar 26, 2020)

ah ok that makes sense. i like the idea of mounting a tool box near/on the tongue for extra storage too, and to add some weight so it doesnt fishtail. theyre asking $600 for the mototrailer. not sure if it's titled (colorado), but pretty sure there is no spare included. 5 lug, 12" is the rim size i believe. and yup i would probably use 2"x4"s to make some raised rails to rest the tubes above the fenders, then eventually add some rollers and a winch. 

I am definitely thinking i was on the wrong path with that big green trailer, a smaller modified moto-trailer or atv style is the way to go. it would be nice to get a tilt trailer, but at the end of the day do you think it's necessary/worth it? Looking to spend about $1200 max for the trailer and improvements, and i've got a welder friend who can help when it comes time to add a winch.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

IMHO tilt is not necessary with a roller on the back.

A winch is not necessary, but damn sure nice for loading a loaded boat.

$65 for a 12" spare:








Amazon.com: Trailer Tire On Rim 4.80-12 480-12 4.80 X 12 12 in. LRB 5 Lug Wheel White Spoke : Automotive


Buy Trailer Tire On Rim 4.80-12 480-12 4.80 X 12 12 in. LRB 5 Lug Wheel White Spoke: Trailer - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

rivershark said:


> ah ok that makes sense. i like the idea of mounting a tool box near/on the tongue for extra storage too, and to add some weight so it doesnt fishtail. theyre asking $600 for the mototrailer. not sure if it's titled (colorado), but pretty sure there is no spare included. 5 lug, 12" is the rim size i believe. and yup i would probably use 2"x4"s to make some raised rails to rest the tubes above the fenders, then eventually add some rollers and a winch.
> 
> I am definitely thinking i was on the wrong path with that big green trailer, a smaller modified moto-trailer or atv style is the way to go. it would be nice to get a tilt trailer, but at the end of the day do you think it's necessary/worth it? Looking to spend about $1200 max for the trailer and improvements, and i've got a welder friend who can help when it comes time to add a winch.


Dude you got it dialed, get your welder friend to build you what you want, remember, service those bearings lol.

You're going to do okay, it's not that big a deal to convert what that moto trailer is into a raft trailer. You're not looking to haul a whole bunch of weight, don't Sweat petty things and don't pet the sweaty things or something like that
Edit cuz I felt like it


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Not sure if you can unbolt the motorcycle tracks...would keep your weight down and they might rub the bottom of your boat in a bad way. Would be great to have a solid wood deck, you'd use the trailer for more than rafts.

Add some 2x8's or 2x10's as side bunks on the light/fender/tiedown rails (brown) and you could skip the 2x4 crosspieces.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Buy a winch and bolt it onto the tongue. Cheaper than buying the winch and strap and metal and your buddy's time:









Triton 04315 Utility Trailer Winch Mount Kit for sale online | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Triton 04315 Utility Trailer Winch Mount Kit at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## rivershark (Mar 26, 2020)

MNichols said:


> Dude you got to dialed, get your welder friend to build you what you want, remember, service those bearings lol.
> 
> You're going to do okay, it's not that big a deal to convert what that moto trailer is into a raft trailer. You're not looking to haul a whole bunch of weight, don't sweat the small things and don't pet the sweaty things or something like that


Yup i am thinking that is way to go. less is more kinda thing. Some of those trailer kits look like a good place to start but also i could see one of those things falling apart on trough road. 

i wont pet the sweaty things but i might pack the bearings on them.


----------



## rivershark (Mar 26, 2020)

thanks again for all the help MNichols and MT4Runner! Gonna check out that moto trailer in the next few days and hopefully swoop it up for under $600. then once i'm done packing the bearings i'll start building the deck out and post some pics of the progress for the next buzzer looking for trailer advice. 

you guys rock. happy tuesday.


----------

